# What do ya think about the new Camo?



## nathanielrthomas (Aug 18, 2010)

Been catchin a lot of crazy looks now that weve officially switched over to this uniform. Not really sure of the purpose of blue digital camo, but it sure hides coffee stains and pen marks better than the old whites. This is the last thing I wanna be wearing if I ever fall off a navy ship though. What do you guys think?


----------



## Nevillizer (Aug 18, 2010)

Looks like a jig saw puzzle that's not put together yet. But I like it.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 18, 2010)

I cannot even see you :LOL2: 

I suggest plaid!


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Aug 18, 2010)

sure would look alot better with a *vols* poster in the background :LOL2:


----------



## Jim (Aug 18, 2010)

Looks good!


----------



## Gunner (Aug 18, 2010)

i've heard that when yall deploy they treat them with something so when they hit saltwater they turn orange. dont know the truth behind it but that's the rumor around the Marine Corps


----------



## fender66 (Aug 18, 2010)

nathanielrthomas said:


> This is the last thing I wanna be wearing if I ever fall off a navy ship though. What do you guys think?



I've given this a lot of thought and can't think of anything that I'd "like" to wear if I fell off a navy ship except maybe a life jacket the size of the ship I just fell off of.


----------



## azekologi (Aug 18, 2010)

Kinda reminds me of the urban/night camo.

Great for huntin' zombies I'm sure! :shock:


----------



## Quackrstackr (Aug 18, 2010)

Gunner said:


> i've heard that when yall deploy they treat them with something so when they hit saltwater they turn orange. dont know the truth behind it but that's the rumor around the Marine Corps



Quick.

Throw some saltwater on him and let's see. :lol:


----------



## MadCatX (Aug 18, 2010)

Looks pretty cool to me but you guys should toss someone over board to implement the turning orange theory lol


----------



## Gunner (Aug 18, 2010)

no offense but i dont wanna be tossed overboard a ship whos prop's are bigger than every member on this site stacked on top of each other.


----------



## Nevillizer (Aug 18, 2010)

Gunner said:


> i've heard that when yall deploy they treat them with something so when they hit saltwater they turn orange. dont know the truth behind it but that's the rumor around the Marine Corps



I wonder how that would work, when your outside sweating your but off.


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 18, 2010)

Kind of strange to me seeing Sailors in that camo, but I'm from the bell bottom dungaree era. That's the first I've heard of the "turning orange from saltwater" theory, and don't believe it. A couple of fellow instructors had them on at a previous leadership camp, and they looked hot (as in temperature wise) to me. At least you don't have to worry about ironing/pressing creases in them.  . How do you like the new khaki shirt and black pants uniform?


----------



## MassFisherman (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks for your service!!


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Aug 18, 2010)

Waterwings, as you probably can tell already, I'm an old country boy from Alabama that dips snuff and drinks coffee. So as long as I'm not wearing white I'm good to go. You'd be surprised at what all you can get on the new camo and never know it. I spilled coffee on my leg last week, and by lunch I couldn't tell what leg I spilled it on. In whites that woulda meant a trip home to change. The new khaki/black is great too. No tie and it took the place Johnny cashes and the whites. No complaints from me, except I wish they gave you a better choice of boots with the cammies and an increased uniform allowance to cover all this crap. The effin gortex jacket that goes with the camo is $300, and yep you guessed it, it's gotta come outta pocket or you'll freeze like I did last year. No uniform allowance for the extras. BS if ya ask me.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Aug 18, 2010)

MassFisherman said:


> Thanks for your service!!



you're welcome sir


----------



## Hanr3 (Aug 18, 2010)

I kind of like em, I think there better than the Ice Cream Social whites. :mrgreen:


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Aug 19, 2010)

This just makes me what to spring for some sitka gear for this fall =P~


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Aug 19, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> This just makes me what to spring for some sitka gear for this fall =P~



You planning on doing some bowhunting in Pandora(Avatar)? :LOL2:


----------



## MadCatX (Aug 19, 2010)

You know you bring up a good point - Why should you guy have to buy stuff for your uniforms...to me that should be the price of admission consider you guys get paid what 17 cents an hour.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Aug 19, 2010)

MadCatX said:


> You know you bring up a good point - Why should you guy have to buy stuff for your uniforms...to me that should be the price of admission consider you guys get paid what 17 cents an hour.



22 cents/hour....Thanks Mr. Obama :LOL2:


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 19, 2010)

nathanielrthomas said:


> Waterwings, as you probably can tell already, I'm an old country boy from Alabama that dips snuff and drinks coffee. So as long as I'm not wearing white I'm good to go. You'd be surprised at what all you can get on the new camo and never know it. I spilled coffee on my leg last week, and by lunch I couldn't tell what leg I spilled it on. In whites that woulda meant a trip home to change. The new khaki/black is great too. No tie and it took the place Johnny cashes and the whites. No complaints from me, except I wish they gave you a better choice of boots with the cammies and an increased uniform allowance to cover all this crap. The effin gortex jacket that goes with the camo is $300, and yep you guessed it, it's gotta come outta pocket or you'll freeze like I did last year. No uniform allowance for the extras. BS if ya ask me.



I concur. It's BS that new extra items (gortex coat,etc) have to be bought out of pocket. 



> ...I'm an old country boy from Alabama that dips snuff and drinks coffee...



Thank goodness! Someone in the Navy that still drinks coffee =D> . I run into some recruiters (all branches) occasionally and most of them turn-down a cup of coffee, and would rather have a soda or an energy drink. Oh well, more coffee for me


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Aug 19, 2010)

Waterwings said:


> I run into some recruiters (all branches) occasionally and most of them turn-down a cup of coffee, and would rather have a soda or an energy drink.



Or one of those willy foo foo cheerleader mocha latte craps. When someone ask me if I want something from Starbucks I simply reply "No, I'm a man". What the hell is wrong with Folgers these days? People too good to drink it? Ill drink black coffee until I die. Where Im from in Alabama, men do not put additives in their coffee. Your sexuality may come into question.

I remember one of my dad's friends telling me back in middle school "If a man has sugar in his coffee, he has sugar in his tank". 

Sorry if I offended anyone.


----------



## bcritch (Aug 19, 2010)

As an ex squid, I like them. I never really cared for any of the Uniforms when I was in the Navy........

I see your in my old stomping grounds... Millington. I went to "A" School down there in 1987


----------



## Troutman3000 (Aug 19, 2010)

I like sugar and milk in my coffee but my dad didnt. He was from the old school for sure. Now if its good Jamaican coffee then I can drink it black no problem, but folgers straight is a tuff task.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Aug 19, 2010)

nathanielrthomas said:


> dyeguy1212 said:
> 
> 
> > This just makes me what to spring for some sitka gear for this fall =P~
> ...



No, sitka has their own version of digital camo that I've had my eye on for quite some time. I just can't afford to pay 150 bucks for a fall jacket :roll:


----------



## Gunner (Aug 20, 2010)

i actually think they look kinda cool. i would like to have the trousers. and surprisingly we have to pay for most of our stuff too. and think of it this way thomas, at least when you get out you keep your gortex. ours gets turned back in and gortex is amazing.


----------



## russ010 (Aug 20, 2010)

I wish we'd go back to the gray tiger stripe....


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Aug 20, 2010)

russ010 said:


> I wish we'd go back to the gray tiger stripe....



I agree, and those green boot yall wear are awesome. We only get one choice on our boots: suede or leather. And both are steel toe, 9" boots with no zipper, and have to be the bates brand bought at the exchange. Sucks. Theyre heavy as hell too.


----------



## lswoody (Aug 22, 2010)

The camo looks good, it's that red thang on the wall behind you that I don't like!!!!! War Eagle!!!!!!!!


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Aug 30, 2010)

All you auburn fan stay off my post!! Your'e not welcome here!! Roll Tide!! :LOL2:


----------



## nuckinfutzracing (Aug 30, 2010)

I like that flag hangin' on the wall behind you. ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!!!


----------



## Popeye (Aug 31, 2010)

I was an RDC when they were being introduced during the test phase. Some of the guys I worked with said they really liked them. I retired before they were implimented as the official uniform. Hated the SDW and working blues. Working whites were compfortable but dirt magnets. SDB was my favorite. Didn't care for the dixie cup.

Thought about getting some of the Gortex for fishin'


----------

